# New to the boards



## faerie2 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,

I always wanted to do some kind of Martial Art, but thought that I had to start when I was young, and I had missed the boat a long time ago. I signed my daughter up for a Taekwondo "tots" program, and a couple of months into it, I thought "why not?" and signed myself up too!

...for the adult class... not tots 

I am completely obsessed now, and have advanced to purple belt. 

Looking forward to having a place to chat with others who are interested in Martial Arts/Taekwondo - because my husband and most of my friends have heard almost enough


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## morph4me (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome and yes it is true everyone around you gets tired of hearing about martial arts but they just don't understand like we do!!:headbangin:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome.....

_Live Long and Prosper_


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## JWLuiza (Aug 23, 2008)

The family that kicks together sticks together 

Welcome!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  I'd have shot for the tots class, myself.  That way I could be somewhat assured of winning the sparring matches!


----------



## Mimir (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 24, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (Aug 24, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT......


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DojangMom (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey there, Faerie2!  Welcome to the boards.   Your story sounds a lot like mine.  Nice to see more Moms getting into it!


----------

